# ATS dealer in USA



## vfarren (Sep 11, 2000)

Anyone in the USA still sell ATS wheels? Looking for ATS Cups 15x7 in 4x100 bolt pattern for A1. They seem to have become very rare around these parts


----------



## Passatboy101 (Mar 18, 2007)

I was looking for those same wheels and came up with nothing, all i could find was in Europe. And the websites were in another language so I gave it quits.


----------



## vfarren (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: (Passatboy101)*

Argh. Someone has to carry them. Bump to keep it on the first page


----------



## hatched (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (vfarren)*

What about tunershop.com? They sell ATS ...


----------



## vfarren (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: (hatched)*

yup, thanks for the suggestion. Looks like they are the only ones.


----------



## streetsounds (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: (vfarren)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vfarren* »_yup, thanks for the suggestion. Looks like they are the only ones.

yap. We are US Reseller for ATS Germany http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

